# Cannot start Freebsd 8.0 reboots at install



## sedge (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi I have downloaded 8.0 netinstall and disc1
Both get so far through the startup and reboot.
It ends with the following

```
acd1 Failure-READ_BIG illegal request asc=0x64ascq=0x00
manual root file system specification <fstype>:<device>
mount <device> using file <fstype>
eg ufss:/dev/da01a
eg c9660:/dev/acd0
this is equivalent to :mount -t c9660 /dev/acd0/
? list valid disk boot devices
<empty line> abort manual input
mount root
panic root mount failed startup aborted
cpuid0
uptime 6m 40s
cannot dump device not defined or unavailable
```
automatic reboot etc
any help would be appreciated
sedge


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

search forum, this have been discussed at least 2 times


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 29, 2009)

Are you using a SATA optical drive? There seems to be some kind of connection since some people have encountered the issue as well. I think some solutions were proposed on the other threads.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

I use good-old ide CDROM


----------



## zeiz (Nov 29, 2009)

I have SATA - no problems. Something similar I had when played with "live usb". The reboot happends after pressing Enter (means empty line as it says). What if instead of Enter try to enter as proposed: c9660:/dev/acd0 and then press Enter?

PS. Just realized: ufss:/dev/da01a - wrong, should be: `ufs:/dev/da0s1a`
Are you using usb stick? Then try to type this correct command and press Enter.
You could also type `?` and press Enter to review all valid boot devices as proposed and then try them.


----------

